# BMW Loaner Damage Nightmare - Advice Needed!



## Oaker55 (Mar 7, 2014)

xseriox1 said:


> Let's say if I request it and ask for the pictures they took when I dropped it off (assuming they are timestamped) and if they differ greatly what would be my next step? Geico isn't very helpful since all they say is go to the adjusters or they hire adjusters to be knowledgable and know damages.


Like the commercial says, makes you wonder why you have that insurance company? YOUR insurance company should be on YOUR side, but it sounds like they are on the side of the stealership. I would be looking for another insurance company when all is said and done.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

luigi524td said:


> 2. When you signed out the loaner did they also run your credit card? My Dealer does. *If you say YES (please say YES) and you have a MAJOR VISA or MC they also provide (some) insurance coverage for rentals* - which is what your 'loaner' really is (a loaner at no cost).


This.

Many gold/platinum/black whatever premium credit cards have some sort of travel protection built in, including rental cars, which your loaner is - a subsidized rental. You can place the deductible claim against that insurance.


----------



## sampatel1 (Sep 8, 2015)

mark_m5 said:


> This.
> 
> Many gold/platinum/black whatever premium credit cards have some sort of travel protection built in, including rental cars, which your loaner is - a subsidized rental. You can place the deductible claim against that insurance.


The credit card insurance works only if you are charging the rental costs to that card. This was a free rental and therefore the credit card insurance will not cover the costs.

I am confused as to what is the OP's concern. The damage may be $1200 or $12000, OP will still have to pay her deductible as that is not going away anywhere. Just pay it and move on.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

sampatel1 said:


> The credit card insurance works only if you are charging the rental costs to that card. This was a free rental and therefore the credit card insurance will not cover the costs.
> 
> I am confused as to what is the OP's concern. The damage may be $1200 or $12000, OP will still have to pay her deductible as that is not going away anywhere. Just pay it and move on.


Good point. So back to the idea of asking the dealer to waive the deductible under the table.


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

sampatel1 said:


> The credit card insurance works only if you are charging the rental costs to that card. This was a free rental and therefore the credit card insurance will not cover the costs.
> 
> I am confused as to what is the OP's concern. The damage may be $1200 or $12000, OP will still have to pay her deductible as that is not going away anywhere. Just pay it and move on.


Is your response based on personal experience or are you employed in that business? I'd recommend the OP file a claim and see if it's rejected ... Then consider dipping into his,/her own wallet.


----------



## sampatel1 (Sep 8, 2015)

luigi524td said:


> Is your response based on personal experience or are you employed in that business? I'd recommend the OP file a claim and see if it's rejected ... Then consider dipping into his,/her own wallet.


Strictly based on personal experience and also reading the rules around now the Credit Card Car Insurance works. Obviously OP can try the Credit Card route but the Credit Card company is not going to see any charge on the CC and reject the claim. OP please report back if you have any success. I would like to know which Card you used. AMEX does not allow this.


----------



## zx10guy (Jan 27, 2014)

xseriox1 said:


> So I need some help or input and would greatly appreciate the advice.
> 
> I took my car recently to a BMW service center for some repairs and took a loaner car (Friday) that day we had a huge snowstorm in NYC, the car was frozen and full of ice. *My father (old man he is and unwise) chipped ice away damaging and scratching the paint.* When i took it back on Monday they told me there was damage and they will email me a quote. They have pictures from when I took the car and when I dropped it off.
> 
> ...


Sorry you're dealing with this. But posting what you did on the Internet isn't wise on your part. What you're doing could amount to insurance fraud.


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

zx10guy said:


> Sorry you're dealing with this. But posting what you did on the Internet isn't wise on your part..


Very true. If the insurance company read this not sure what action they would take against you???



zx10guy said:


> What you're doing could amount to insurance fraud.


Sure looks like it after reading these.



xseriox1 said:


> They said I can go through insurance *which I filed a claim for vandalism* and my insurance advisor told me to wait for the quote from GEICO adjusters to see if the damage was less than what the email said and then I can either go through with the claim or pay myself.


When you also said this.



xseriox1 said:


> I took my car recently to a BMW service center for some repairs and took a loaner car (Friday) that day we had a huge snowstorm in NYC, the car was frozen and full of ice. *My father (old man he is and unwise) chipped ice away damaging and scratching the paint. *When i took it back on Monday they told me there was damage and they will email me a quote. They have pictures from when I took the car and when I dropped it off.?


Or did you tell the insurance company the vandal was your father, so they could go after him for reimbursement?

I really think you should do your best to consider small claims court about the mold damage.

If you go to court go with clean hands. Drop the insurance claim.

If all of this ever came out your Dad could also be on the hook for the mold damage. As I think the insurance company would want reimbursement for all they paid out on this claim.


----------



## drrpm (Feb 9, 2010)

Pay the deductible and let the insurance company handle the dealership. Unless the deductible is more than the initial estimate it doesn't matter anyway, if it is higher then you may want to fight it.


----------



## zx10guy (Jan 27, 2014)

Norm37 said:


> Very true. If the insurance company read this not sure what action they would take against you???
> 
> Sure looks like it after reading these.
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts. If she's going to let the insurance company go through with paying out on any part of this claim, I think she should just drop any additional activity with the mold claim. You're just playing with fire at this point by bringing more attention to this than is warranted. Because in the end, the pay out of the deductible would be peanuts compared to having to pay for all damages along with the ramifications of GEICO dropping you and any possible legal prosecution.


----------

